
Ask HN: Where do you want to work? - soared
I&#x27;m 21, graduating college in May, have a solid resume and experience, and want to explore the world a bit. Where would you suggest I apply to (companies) or travel to (locations)?
======
greenyoda
How can someone possibly give you a meaningful answer to this question if you
don't provide basic information about yourself?

\- What country do you currently live in?

\- What did you study in college?

\- What kind of jobs are you interested in?

\- What kind of experience do you currently have?

\- Do you prefer big or small companies?

For example, if your interest is in programming embedded systems, people
aren't going to recommend that you go work for Facebook, and if you like
building web sites, you probably wouldn't be interested in working at
Qualcomm.

------
soared
No? okay.

